# Evening all



## Jam35 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi, finally but the bullet and picked up a bargain mk1 with 90k on the clock.

Wants some tlc in places(some paint on front wing, service etc) I come in search of more power! And some knowledge to boot


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hope she's a goodun & remains a bargain.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

